# Word of the Day: Doromania



## debodun (Sep 15, 2020)

Doromania (noun) - An unusual urge or preoccupation with giving gifts. Oprah Winfrey often exhibits doromania.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 15, 2020)

I need not worry over ever suffering from doromania, as it takes deep pockets to live such a life, and deep pockets I do not have.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 15, 2020)

debodun said:


> Doromania (noun) - An unusual urge or preoccupation with giving gifts. Oprah Winfrey often exhibits doromania.


Oh, I thought this was about having an obsession with doors.


----------



## Jules (Sep 15, 2020)

That’s one of my friends.  A gift for everyone, whether they want them or not.  She doesn’t spend much, just obsess about it.  

Is there a noun for someone who hates giving gifts?


----------



## Autumn (Sep 15, 2020)

Jules said:


> That’s one of my friends.  A gift for everyone, whether they want them or not.  She doesn’t spend much, just obsess about it.
> 
> Is there a noun for someone who hates giving gifts?


I have a cousin like that.  I know that she means well, but her gifts are often really tacky (a music box in the form of an outhouse, as the music plays, the door opens and you can see a rear end sticking up).  The thing is, she gets really upset and hurt if you don't display her gifts.  I never know when she's apt to drop in, so I can't just put them out when she's coming.


----------



## win231 (Sep 15, 2020)

> Is there a noun for someone who hates giving gifts?


"Cheapomania?"


----------



## jerry old (Sep 15, 2020)

I wish to assist those afflicted with this terrible malady-where do i place my name and address?


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 16, 2020)

Where's my Doromania gift I ask you?


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 16, 2020)

My mother in law must have had doromania, as I have many of her tacky  gifts scattered about.


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 16, 2020)

In reality I think mother in law's doromania  was reult of  growing up very poor, in the  back woods of  PA .


----------

